# تعلم برنامج Artcam Pro من الألف للياء



## خالد فيلافيو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا الموضوع خالص لوجة اللة تعالى
((خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*))*​ 
السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
اعرفكم بنفسى اولا : اسمى خالد و أعمل كالأتى
اولا : مصمم جرافيك باستخدام برامج الكوريل درو و الفوتوشوب و غيرها
ثانيا : أعمل فى مجال الكاد كام من خلال استخدام برنامج artcam pro و ماكينات CNC​ 
فقد اذدادت الحاجة مؤخرا لاستخدام تلك البرامج و التى تتعامل مع ماكينات السى ان سى
ودخولها عالم الصناعة مؤخرا فى البلدان العربية من اوسع الابواب .
ولأن صناعة الاسطمبات تحتاج الى برامج و ماكينات أتت الحاجة الماسة لتعلم تلك اللغة
ولاننى اعمل فى ذلك المجال منذ عشر سنوات و أكثر فقد قررت ان أفيد اكبر عدد من الاخوة
بعمل كورسات للبرنامج الذى اعمل بة منذ فترة طويلة و استطيع القول اننى اقترب من الاحتراف
فى التعامل معة و مع معظم الماكينات التى تطبق ما يتم عملة فى الارت كام بشكل احترافى .
ولاننى اعلم تماما ان تعلم تلك البرامج ليس بالامر اليسير و خصوصا من خلال استخدام فايلات 
المساعدة او تلك التى توفرها الشركة المنتجة فقد قررت عرض خبرتى المتواضعة ليستفيد من تدعة 
الحاجة لاستخدام ذلك البرنامج و بالطبع على قدر استطاعتى .
ولاننى اعلم يقينا ان الخبرة تسهل و تختصر الطريق فسيتم شرح البرنامج بايجاز 
مع استخدام امثلة و تطبيقات حية و سيتم طرح الدروس تباعا مع الرد على اى استفسار او سؤال 
و أتمنى من اللة عز و جل ان يوفقنى فى هذا الموضوع و ان تتم الأفادة المرجوة لوجة اللة تعالى
اخيكم فى اللة خــــــــــالد .​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم خالد أولاً أرحب بك أخاً عزيزاً كريماً في عائلة منتدى الـ CNC في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، و أحمد الله الذي وفر لنا هذا المناخ الذي يجمع الخبرات الهندسية تحت سقف واحد لتتفاعل و تثري المجتمع الهندسي العربي لينعكس ذلك على شكل صناعة متطورة تخدم مجتمعاتنا .
في الحقيقة أخي الكريم أنت بدأت بموضوع طالما انتظرته ، فأنا كنت قد أنتجت مع زميلين لي ماكنة CNC Milling و قد استخدمناها مؤخراً للنقش على الخشب ، و بعد بحث طويل قررت أن أستخدم برنامج Artcam Pro الذي هو أصلاً مخصص للنقش على الخشب و قد وجدت فيه إمكانيات عالية جداً في هذا المجال ، إلا أنه - كما ذكرت أنت - لا تتوفر فيه مادة تعليمية جيدة لا في الـ help و لا على الموقع ما عدا بعض الفديوات السريعة التي يوفرها الموقع للتحميل و لكنها غير كافية ، لذلك يبدو أن تعلم هذا البرنامج يستغرق وقتاً طويلاً و جهداً أيضاً . و ها أنت تأتي لتعرض علينا إفادتنا بخبرتك في هذا البرنامج و تحل لي شخصياً مشكلة كبيرة فجزاك الله كل خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .
في الحقيقة لدي الكثير من الأسئلة حول البرنامج و لكن سأؤجلها حتى تبدأ الدروس فجزيت عني و عن كل من يستفيد من هذه الدروس كل الخير ، و ننتظر الدروس بفارغ الصبر .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يا شباب انا اجد صعوبة شديدة فى التعامل مع السايت حيث انة كثير التهنيج ويبدو ان بة مشكلة كأرفاق الصور و خلافة !!!!!


----------



## MUSLIM125 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الصحيح أن لفظ الجلالة الله وليس اللة
ثم جزاك الله خيراعلى مشاركاتك الهادفة
وهناك الكثير من المواقعالتى تستضيف ملفات مثل 
الرابيد شير و غيره


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع


----------



## zeco1977 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## بلال زبيب (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك


----------



## بلال زبيب (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل واني اشكرك :55:


----------



## بلال زبيب (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اريد ان اتصل بك من بعد اذنك


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (9 يناير 2008)

*المحامى*

عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

حضره الاخ خالد فلافيو الرجاء الاتصال بي


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

وينك يا خالد انا بانتظارك هام


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (28 يناير 2008)

بجد يا جماعة الواحد بيكون سعيد جدا بما يلاقى شخصية عظيمة زى استاذ خالد فلافيو .فا من اخوك ابو تريكة احب اشكرك جدا بجد انتم كدة رفعتم من روحنا المعنوية واكيد لما ربنا يوفقنى ويكرمنى سأفعل زيك بالظبط وهفيد غيرى وجزاك الله خيرا......................eLRAYE2


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (28 يناير 2008)

اخ خالد فلافيواخوك فى الله احمد ارجو انا يوفقنا الله فى التحدث مع سيادتكم وذلك لمناقشة بعض المسائل ,اشياء خاصة عن المجال وتوسعة ومستقبلة وانا تساعدنى فى اختيار بعض الامور فا ارجو منك ان تكلمنى على ال***** او الاتصال بى وجزاك الله خيرا............eLRAYE2


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم شباب
الى كل من يود مراسلتى
khlo70_gmail.com


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (30 يناير 2008)

الدوروس فى هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## inside (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر يا مستر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmazlom (28 نوفمبر 2008)

رقمي0127066621
سامح المصري من القاهرة ....عندي كل ما يخص (art cam )


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (25 يناير 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعرفكم اننى حاصل على ليسانس حقوق واعمل فى مجال الcnc منذ 1998 حيث 
ماكينات الجربر الامريكى والمالتىكام وحتى الماكينات المصنعة فى مصر بالاضافة
الى الماكينات الصينى 
فبرجاء المساعدة وافتونى فى الماكينات الصينى لانى سوف ابدأ بالاستقلال وفتح 
برودكشن هاوس mido_elio***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (26 يناير 2009)

الف شكر
الف شكر


----------



## aymanrached (2 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا ممكن تبعتلي المافات علع هذا الأميل aymanrached01***********


----------



## saman2006 (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## albramej (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا 
بس وين الشرح اخي خالد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## albramej (18 أبريل 2009)

اخي خالد شايفلك انو بدك حد يعلمك على استخدام النت بالاول ورفع وتنزيل
الصور والمافات ههه نحن بالانتظار لشروحاتك عن هذا البرنامج ArtCam


----------



## jouad (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارحب بكل الاخوان انا عضو جديد معكم واتتمنى الاستفادة من خبرتكم 
اريد ان اسئل عن الموضوع اين هو يعني اين الشرح


----------



## artcam (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سناء عبدالله (8 يوليو 2009)

انا فى حاجه الى استخدام art cam pro وارغب فى معرفته جزاك الله خيرا ولا تتأخر علينا شكرا


----------



## جمال العرب (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رسالة شكر*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ووفقك الله لما تحب وترضى


----------



## grafidustrial (11 أغسطس 2009)

عايزين اهتمام من الاخوة المشرفين بالموضوع.


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (14 أغسطس 2009)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## alaadrita (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا زهقت*

يا باش مهندسين انا لسة منضم حديثا لعائلة cncوفرضت عليا الظروف الشغل فى المجال دا وانتو حاطين مواضيع بس كلها مش كاملة تعتبر اعلان من برة بس والباقى مفيش الروابط مش شغالة والشرح مش كامل متزعلوش منى بس انا فعلا محتاج شرح برنامج ارت كام ضرورى جدا جدا علشان شغلى وربنا معاكو :56::56:


----------



## grafidustrial (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لازم نوقف واقفة قوية عايزين حد بس من الاخوة المشرفين ينظم الموضوع, وناخد خطوات ايجابية,لو حد عندة اقتراح ازاى نبدء مع بعض تعليم ذاتى.


----------



## م احمد العراقي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة


----------



## محمد الفاتح المعاض (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي خالد شكرا لكم ولكن كيف يمكننا ان نستفيد من خبرتكم؟


----------



## alaadrita (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا الله*

الاخ الكريم خالد انا عارف ان انت مش هتعمل الدروس بالعافية بس والله احنا كلنا محتاجين الدروس دى جدا انا عن نفسى والله مستقبلى متوقف عليها حتى لو انت تعرف مراكز بتدى دورات فى البرنامج دا قولى عليها يا ريت يا خالد تبدا الدروس دى بسرعة ورسول الله قال اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث منهم علم ينتفع به وجزاكم الله خيرا يا ريت اول ما تبدا الدروس حاول تعرفنى لانى مش بخش نت كتير ابقى سيب رسالة فى المنتدى


----------



## طهيري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الدروس جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد مشكور اخى العزيز ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MohamedNaggar (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ghyas (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## apojoni (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## alaadrita (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت يا باش مهندس خالد انا اجد صعوبة شديدة فى تسطيب البرنامج ياريت تساعدنى هو دايما يطلب الدونجل وانا مش عارف اعمل ايه ياريت ترد عليا بسرعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saar481 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ماذا بالنسبة للرابط


----------



## عمرو حسانين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## bassam712002 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمدخضر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

الكل بيترجى وبيتحايل وناقص نبوس الايادي ..ارجوكم عايزين تعليم الارت كام كل واحد فينا بيدور على عمل وانا عملي متوقف على اني اعرف اتعامل مع الارت كام ..ارجو الاهتمام من اجل الله والرد علينا باي رد حته يدلنا على ضالتنا .. وشكرا


----------



## طاطا الرايق (20 ديسمبر 2009)

فين رابط التحميل


----------



## هانى سمير محمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ خالد فلافيلو لم أجد أفضل من جزاك الله خيرا - أشكرك به ..... ولكن أين الشرح من فضلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mondywe75 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engbhbh (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل خالد اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وتاكد بان كل حرف تعلم به غيرك من المسلمين تنال عنده حسن الجزاء من الله كما اننا سندعو لك بالغيب ان شاء الله 
اريد ان اطرح عليك مشكلتي وان شاء الله اجد عندك وعند اصدقائي بالمنتدى الحل

انا اريد شراء ماكينة سي ان سي تقوم بتشكيل الخشب وواجهتني مشكلة صناعة الاسطمبة حيث اريد توفير طريق لاعطاء اوامر للماكينة بتحويل الصور الى ثلاثي الابعاد وسمعت عن طريق ادخال الصورللكمبيوتر عن طريق اسكانر 3d ولكنها طريقة غير فعالة فبرجاء التواصل معي وشرح هل يمكن الاستعانة ببرنامج artcam لحل هذة المشكلة 

مع جزيل الشكر

اخيك محمد


----------



## bassam712002 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Ghyas (2 يناير 2010)

متى ستبدأ الدروس
جزيت خيراً


----------



## حسام سى ان سى (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا...................................................


----------



## walid almasry cnc (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ خالد نشكرك على جهودك واتمنى ان نتواصل عبر البريد لو امكن انا لدى ماكينه cncروتر وبتعمل على برنامج ارت انجريف وبرنامج اسمه اليوكان كام ucancam ولاكن للاسف لا يعمل السورس تقريبا فى فايلات ناقصه فبعمل فقط ببرنامج رت انجريف 2009 2d فقط لان ال 3d بيعمل على اليوكان كام فقط وكمان من كام يوم اتسرق الدنجل usbبتاع الارت انجريف فا توقفت الماكينه لحد ما توصلت لبرنامج الارت كام artcam8.1 واشتغل على الماكينه بالفعل ولاكن لا اجيد التعامل معا جيدا وارسلت للشركه عشان تبعتلى دونجل بديل الى فقد وكنت عايز اعرف من حضرتك كيف التعامل مع البرنامج الات كام على الاقل فى التقطيع العادى وليس ال 3d لانه طبعا محتاج وقط وشكرا جزيلا ولو ينفع التواصل اكون شاكر جدا وكنت عايز اسئلك كمان كيف افتح سوق للماكينه لاننى اعمل بيها للاستعمال الخاص فقط مساحتها 130ء130 مفتوح ولدى ايضا ماكينه ليزر وشكرا walid_almasry2001


----------



## MENA_NARMAL (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المساعده الكبيره وجعلهوا الله فى ميزانحساناتكم يوم القيامه


----------



## جدالالوان (2 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
لي عظيم الشرف ان اكون عربيا وان اجد من يحاول النهوض بالخبرة والعمل والتقدم الدافع لعجلة التنمية العربية .ومحو صفة ارتبطت وتجذرت فينا نحن العرب على اننا لانفقه حديثا فضلا عن الخوض في مجالات التكنولوجيا والعلوم الحديثة كونها معقدة نوعا ما وصعبة الاكتشاف من ناحية أخري.
واليوم التصنيع بإستخدام الاحاسب الالي وما ينجر من وراءه من اعمال مفتوحة المجال .ان ادخاله على الوطن العربي صدقوني هو نقلة نوعية وخطوة عملاقة جدا جدا .


----------



## جدالالوان (2 مارس 2010)

سلام الله
cncلايقتصر على الخشب فقط بل تعداه الى الالمنيوم الخفيف والبلاستك والزجاج والحجر و حتى الحديد .
اما البرامج صحيح ان art cam صعب لكنه بقدر صعوبته بقدر امكانياته . فالبرنامج على شكل ورقة بيضاء يترك لك المجال لتبدع و تتخيل ان وجدت الصعوبة ...فهي صعوبة ابتكارك للأشياء والصعوبة في التحرر من القيود الفكرية ..فإنه يسهل الرسم بقلم وورقة لكن ب 3 ابعاد صعب نوع ما لكن مع التعود يصبح كستعمال الهاتف النقال مهما كثرت تشعبات برامجه .شكرا.


----------



## جدالالوان (2 مارس 2010)

سلام الله

يمكن اني تحدثت عن برنامج art cam كمحترف لكن الحقيقة اني مبتدء جدا في هذا المجال وقد قدمت طلبية لإقتناء ماكينة وقمت بإختبار البرنامج .البرنامج صحيح معقد وصعب لكنه فعال وعملي وله لمسة مختصين عمالقة في البرمجيات . وكوني لم اجرب البرنامج مع الماكينة فأشعر ببعض التخوف .
الحاصل ان نظريتي(ان ما استطاع غيري على استخدامه استطيع انا على استخدامه)


----------



## artcam (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## yousef hiari (22 أبريل 2010)

*artcam*

اخي العزيز اين اجد البرامج التعليمية لبرنامج ارتكام للمبتدئين


----------



## yousef hiari (22 أبريل 2010)

*تعلم برنامج Artcam Pro من الألف للياء*

*تعلم برنامج Artcam Pro من الألف للياء 
*

اين اجد هذه المواضيع مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## عبد الله المصري (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## قمطريرا (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## حمدى الحر (27 مايو 2010)

أخى الكريم الاستاذ / خالد الموقر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقدم اولا لك وافر شكرى واحترامى وتقديرى على مجهودكم العظيم في تعليم برنامج الارتكام لأن ذلك سوف يفتح باب الرزق لناس كتيرة فارجوا منكم الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع ويوضع وزنه في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله 
كما اننى ادعو لك الله ان يرحمنى ويرحم اهلى ويرحمك ويرحم اهلك رحمه واسعه من قبل الله الكريم العفو الرحيم واسع المغفرة . 
وتقبل منى وافر تحياتى ،،،
اخوك في الله 
حمدى الحر


----------



## مصعب111 (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## الفهد الطائر (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## hasscoo15 (30 مايو 2010)

حياك والله استاذنا ومعلمنا خالد وليك جزيل شكري واتمني تكون دايما اهل للعطاء 
انا اعمل علي مايكنات سي ان سي من ثمانية سنين وطول هذة الفترة كنت في بحث لبنامج آرت كام وللان لم اعمل علية 
لكني اعمل علي عدة برامج اخري سي ان سي ارجو ان استفيد من خبرتك في هذا البرنامج


----------



## hasscoo15 (30 مايو 2010)

اخ خالد انا مهتم جدا بهذا البرناج ارت كام واريد جادا ان اصل للاختراف فيه بس المشكلة مالاقي اي شي تعليمي ولا شخص يكون مرجع لي في هذا البرنامج 
مشكووووور جدا جدا للدروس وتمنى استفيد منك اكثر


----------



## omar pasha (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكورين كتييييير على المنتدى الاكثر من رائع


----------



## chawkiz (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم نحن اليوم في 2/7/2010
استفيقو يهديكم الله 

قد طرح الموضوع من خلال السيد خالد فيلافيو 

في سنة 10/11/2007

الرجاءلقد طال انتضاركم 3 سنوات 

و ما زال عندكم املمن اخينا ان يكمل الموضوع استفيقو 
نرجو من المشرف ايقاف المواضيع التي لا تعطي نتيجة و تساهم في ركود المنتدى


----------



## كميل نصيف (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكوهى (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## الكوهى (11 يوليو 2010)

*مصر*

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## taawint (12 يوليو 2010)

*art cam*

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
good program


----------



## النجار2 (13 يوليو 2010)

taawint قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
> good program



جميل يا اخى اى برنامج استخدمت؟


----------



## taawint (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ARTCAM et UCANCAM V8


----------



## النجار2 (13 يوليو 2010)

taawint قال:


> شكرا artcam et ucancam v8



رابط تحميل ucancam اذا امكن


----------



## ANASHIJAZI (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجدا


----------



## علي الصائغ (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## نسيم معمر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررين اكتير


----------



## qaswed (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## كميل نصيف (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## fadydida (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## مدحت رشدى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الشرح و شكرا


----------



## tefa4m (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى ومنتظر الدروس التعليمية


----------



## s-khalil (26 يناير 2011)

*أبو رمضان*

مشكوووووووووور:28:


----------



## بلال زبيب (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ خالد ممكن الاتصال بك


----------



## zascenter (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جداً


----------



## jamal al rihani (22 أبريل 2011)

*تعليم لبرنامج artcam pro 8*

مرحبا اخ خالد لو سمحت أريد منك تعليمي العمل على برنامج أرت كام كامل أريد كل ما يختص بهذا البرنامج الضخم أنا اعمل على ماكينة ال سنس لكن اريد ان أقوم بحفر مجسمات 3d و رسومات خيلية و خاصة لكن لا أجيد العمل على برنامج أرت كام لذلك اطلب منك المساعدة لو تكرّمت عليّ و شكرازززززززززززز


----------



## رائد محمودي (9 مايو 2011)

[عاجزين عن الشكر[/]


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

لماذا نجد دائماً عناوين المشاركات جذابة وبراقة ... وعند الدخول فيها لا نجد من المحتوى سوى مجاملات وإطراءات على العنوان فقط أما المحتوى فحدث ولا حرج ... أرجوا منكم أن تقوموا بعمل إحصاء لعدد المشاركات التى تتحدث عن تعليم الأرت كام ... وتصفيتها للخروج بموضوع متكامل ومفيد ... ؟؟؟ 
نرجوا الاهتمام بالمحتوى وليس العنوان فقط ... فحتى الآن لم أصل لمشاركة تعليمية للأرت كام يستفيد منها المبتدىء مثل العبد لله ... 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً
ومعذرة ...


----------



## yousef hiari (11 مايو 2011)

*الى الزميل خالد 
انا بحاجة لدوروس تعليم الارت كام اذا امكن ان ترسلها لي وهذا هو ايميلي [email protected]
ولك جزززززززززيل الشكر*​


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء ماتقولو لنا وين هالدروس موجوده تصفحنا الموقع وما وجدت شيء الرجاء المساعده


----------



## nishan (24 يونيو 2011)

هو اكيد شكرا ولاكن وين الرابط


----------



## tyson (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رائد محمودي (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك . وارجو ارسال دروس تعلم الارت كام على اميلي [email protected] ؟


----------



## عبد الواحد عزيز (27 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء اريد برنامج وطريقة نقل الصوت من الكاسيت العادي الىقرص حاسبة مع كافة البرامج الخاصة بالتحويل


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

يسعدنى انى اكون أخر منضم الى موضوع الارت كام وممكن انت تكون هذى اخر مشاركه تكتب فى الموضوع محل النقاش

لكن هذة سنتنا نحن العرب فى التعلم ((الاعتماديه )) وعدم الجديه من احد الطرفين اما المتابع او الملقى .

سبحان الله لكن فى المجمل إلتمس لأخيك سبعين عزرا فإن لم تجد فقل عسى ان يكون له عزر لا اعلمه

أعتزران كنت اسات التعبير 

يسر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## بيشوى عماد عدلى (12 يوليو 2011)

*up9i*

:72:


وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي الكريم خالد أولاً أرحب بك أخاً عزيزاً كريماً في عائلة منتدى الـ cnc في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، و أحمد الله الذي وفر لنا هذا المناخ الذي يجمع الخبرات الهندسية تحت سقف واحد لتتفاعل و تثري المجتمع الهندسي العربي لينعكس ذلك على شكل صناعة متطورة تخدم مجتمعاتنا .
> في الحقيقة أخي الكريم أنت بدأت بموضوع طالما انتظرته ، فأنا كنت قد أنتجت مع زميلين لي ماكنة cnc milling و قد استخدمناها مؤخراً للنقش على الخشب ، و بعد بحث طويل قررت أن أستخدم برنامج artcam pro الذي هو أصلاً مخصص للنقش على الخشب و قد وجدت فيه إمكانيات عالية جداً في هذا المجال ، إلا أنه - كما ذكرت أنت - لا تتوفر فيه مادة تعليمية جيدة لا في الـ help و لا على الموقع ما عدا بعض الفديوات السريعة التي يوفرها الموقع للتحميل و لكنها غير كافية ، لذلك يبدو أن تعلم هذا البرنامج يستغرق وقتاً طويلاً و جهداً أيضاً . و ها أنت تأتي لتعرض علينا إفادتنا بخبرتك في هذا البرنامج و تحل لي شخصياً مشكلة كبيرة فجزاك الله كل خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .
> في الحقيقة لدي الكثير من الأسئلة حول البرنامج و لكن سأؤجلها حتى تبدأ الدروس فجزيت عني و عن كل من يستفيد من هذه الدروس كل الخير ، و ننتظر الدروس بفارغ الصبر .


----------



## بيشوى عماد عدلى (12 يوليو 2011)

i9-98-


----------



## miladengineer (19 يوليو 2011)

let me see it


----------



## mechano20 (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## mechano20 (20 يوليو 2011)

:30::30::30::30::30::30:


mechano20 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## moaaz_kabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه........... بصدق
*


----------



## رائد محمودي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اين تعليم البرنامج من الالف الى الياء ؟ 
عامة بقالي مدة على كده ومش لاقي حاجة 
ارجو التنفيذ وليس الكلام


----------



## vox7box (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أيمن بازرباشي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم ولكن أين الشرح


----------



## محمد النماصي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك ارجو البدء في الدروس


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

وارجو محاولة ارسال الدروس على الاميل


----------



## hany gamil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بلال زبيب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز

عندي مشكله في الارت كام 9.1

clip art relief
لا يفتح ما السبب
اشكر لك تعاونك​


----------



## hany gamil (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررآ


----------



## s-khalil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## s-khalil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً اخي العزير على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## s-khalil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

:28: جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## s-khalil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكر*

:28: جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## s-khalil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكر*

:28: جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## hany gamil (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (30 ديسمبر 2011)

دورة تعلم الارت كام من الصفر


----------



## s-khalil (4 يناير 2012)

إلى مدير القسم أرجو منكم ان تسمحو لي برؤية دروس الآرت كام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل زكى100 (6 يناير 2012)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## رائد محمودي (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mopeen (8 يناير 2012)

_*thanks so match*_


----------



## يوسف كام (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## yosab2 (15 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## yosab2 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## yosab2 (15 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## yosab2 (15 يناير 2012)

عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## زكى صادق (18 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## EN.MDAHP (28 يناير 2012)

الأخ خالد لم اجد رابط التحميل فهل لا تدلني عليه


----------



## hendawe111 (3 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## محمدخضر (5 مارس 2012)

للأسف المصريين ما بيدوش معلومات لله او علشان وجه الله او نشر العلم لازم يكون في مقابل مادي وكمان استغلال علشان كده اول ماحد مصري يعرض خدماته كأني ما شوفته بدور على حد من اهل الخير السعوديين او الخليجيين لأني جربت كتير ولقيت استغلال جامد


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (5 مارس 2012)

محمدخضر قال:


> للأسف المصريين ما بيدوش معلومات لله او علشان وجه الله او نشر العلم لازم يكون في مقابل مادي وكمان استغلال علشان كده اول ماحد مصري يعرض خدماته كأني ما شوفته بدور على حد من اهل الخير السعوديين او الخليجيين لأني جربت كتير ولقيت استغلال جامد



لا بجد صحيح عندك حق فى كل إللى قلتة 
لكن نصيحة من مصرى مستغل ( لما تكون بتشحت إشحت بلباقة وبلاش تسيب علينا لسانك بما يحوى )


----------



## ENG AHMED1041 (1 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم وين الدرس artcam


----------



## Sader54 (22 يونيو 2012)

ارجو التكرم وشرح عن عمل ارت كام


----------



## كيرلس كمال (24 يونيو 2012)

هو فين الشرح معلش حد يرد عليا


----------



## sowaan (28 يوليو 2012)

*[email protected]*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sowaan (28 يوليو 2012)

مش قادر الاقي الشرح


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

والله باشا​


----------



## monciffassi (20 يناير 2013)

خالد فيلافيو قال:


> هذا الموضوع خالص لوجة اللة تعالى
> ((خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*))*​
> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء
> اعرفكم بنفسى اولا : اسمى خالد و أعمل كالأتى
> ...


----------



## عالم التقني (25 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ونتمنى ان تبداء بدرس 

وخاصا 3d


----------



## haled (12 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله


----------



## s-khalil (21 أغسطس 2013)

أخي الكريم ما عم بقدر لاقي الدرس


----------



## s-khalil (21 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة وين الدروووووووووووووووس


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## خلدون-00 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا إلــــــه إلا الله*
*محمد رسول الله*


----------



## abdelhameid (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelhameid (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وعافاك


----------



## فارس الموتور (1 يناير 2014)

اين الدررووس .000000


----------



## علي الصغيرات (9 يناير 2014)

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamzebahsoun (23 فبراير 2014)

يا اخي والله هيدا الشي غير لائق بالمنتدى لانه عنوان برّاق ولكن ........... لا شيئ ارجو حذف الموضوع بكامله لانه مضيعة لوقت الاخرين


----------



## engineer (23 فبراير 2014)

مغلق لعدم وجود محتوى


----------

